# (Almost) all of my knives ....



## alterwisser

Recently had to do an inventory for the movers insurance....

Thought I'd all lay them out for a group shot. Missing are a Billipp, Fowler, Watanabe Nakiri, Misono Honesuki and Laseur Boning knife


----------



## valgard

I'm in awe of your collection.
Is the Cris Anderson an extra tall?


----------



## Customfan

Why?...... What?...... When?..... How?.....:O

Amazing!


----------



## Badgertooth

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## malexthekid

Picture no work for me &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## DanDan

What's your favourite


----------



## alterwisser

valgard said:


> I'm in awe of your collection.
> Is the Cris Anderson an extra tall?



Yes! 60mm at heel


----------



## alterwisser

Customfan said:


> Why?...... What?...... When?..... How?.....:O
> 
> Amazing!



Ha.... your collection is amazing! [emoji6]


----------



## alterwisser

DanDan said:


> What's your favourite



Hmmmmmmmm..... maybe my Dalman Mini Gyuto. Maybe my Xerxes. Maybe.... I dunno haha


----------



## daveb

Dude, Lose the Global in the move.:cool2: Other than that an inspiring collection.


----------



## khashy

Nice collection. I think I recognise about 50%. You gotta list them out for us.


----------



## alterwisser

daveb said:


> Dude, Lose the Global in the move.:cool2: Other than that an inspiring collection.



No way! It's the visitor knife

Easy to remember: The ONLY knife you can use is the one with the metal handle lol


----------



## Customfan

daveb said:


> Dude, Lose the Global in the move.:cool2: Other than that an inspiring collection.



I concur...

Visitors? Ah! That explains it.... gotta get me one then!


----------



## statusquo

Wow, impressive! Where do you store all of that? Would love to get details on who made what. 

I thought I had too many gyutos but you have made me realize how foolish a misconception that was, thanks for enabling!


----------



## alterwisser

Here you go:



Left top 

1) Tojiro Almighty watermelon-sword of Doom 3000
2) Watanabe Jungle Style Slicer
3) Kotetsu Ko Bunka R2
4) my own
5) Pallares Carbon from Catalonia
6) Haburn Steakknife AEB-L
7) Kobayashi Petty
8) Tojiro DP
9) und 10) Harner Parer
11) Old Stock Sabatier Parer
12) Haburn 240 Workhorse in 1095
13) Kurosaki 240 Migaki from Knivesandstones 
14) Dalman 240 xtra tall in AEB-L
15) Ikazuchi 240 Laser, stainless clad Aogami
16) Masamoto KS 240
17) CJA extra Tall Honyaki 240
18) Mario Ingoglia 240 in XHP
19) Zwilling Kramer 52100

Middle row from top

20) Watanabe KU 180 Gyuto 
21) Harner Custom Line Knife 
22) Yoshikane SKD Hakata Santoku Damascus
23) Wakui V2 Santoku 
24) Carter Funayuki, Blue No2 i think 
25) Asai Hakata Santoku, Clad ... Aogami super 
26) Kobayashi Santoku with Custom Handle from Tony Laseur ... my first J-Knife ... 
27) Tanaka Blue No 2 210 w Custom Handle
28) Xerxes Primus 230 mm SC125
29) Tanaka Blue No2 Dammy
30) Shiro Kamo 240 Migaki 
31) Kochi 240 mm V2
32) Tilman Leder 240 in Niolox
33) Tanaka Ginsan 240 
34) Ashi 240 in White

(Second) middle row from top

35) Chinatown Carbon Cleaver ($5)
36) Maserin bread knife 
37) Carbonext Suiji 270 with Adam Marr Handle 
38) Kohetsu SLD Santoku with Custom Griff
39) Fujiwara Maboroshi Nakiri
40) Tony Laseur Custom Western Bunka 52100
41) Kurosaki Bunka AS with Anton Handle
42) Masakage Yuki Nakiri


Top right 

43) Masahiro No6 Cleaver thinned
44) Global
45) Dalman Mini Gyuto 170 in AEB-L
46) Dalman Petty Carbon
47) OEM Petty (wifeys)
48) Hinoura hammered Petty
49) Takamura R2 Petty
50) Tadafusa Petty
51) Tojiro Petty
52) Watanabe Mukimono
53) Dalman K Tip Gyuto 210 Carbon
54) Xerxes Laser 240
55) Hohenmoorer (german maker)
56) Jikko Akebono K Tip Gyuto 240
57) Dan Prendergrast 210 Carbon 
58) Mert Tansu 235 Gyuto 52100
59) Haburn 235 K Tip Gyuto in W2
60) Henckels vintage w Tony Laseur handle
61) Konosuke HH 210 Petty


----------



## alterwisser

statusquo said:


> Wow, impressive! Where do you store all of that? Would love to get details on who made what.
> 
> I thought I had too many gyutos but you have made me realize how foolish a misconception that was, thanks for enabling!



See below [emoji6]


----------



## khashy

I'm extremely jealous of your Dalmans!


----------



## alterwisser

malexthekid said:


> Picture no work for me [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]



That's odd ....


----------



## alterwisser

khashy said:


> I'm extremely jealous of your Dalmans!



Love them! 

Robin is a great guy to boot!


----------



## Omega

Dude, DAMN. What a picture. And what a collection!

What type of camera did you use to take it?


----------



## GorillaGrunt

How is the Tojiro 3000? Is it useful and better for any tasks than other knives?


----------



## YG420

:bigeek: nice collection!


----------



## Marek07

Great spread of sharp steels. I'm keeping the photo to show SO when she complains I have too many!
:wink:
Totally understand keeping the Global around.


----------



## alterwisser

Omega said:


> Dude, DAMN. What a picture. And what a collection!
> 
> What type of camera did you use to take it?



Nikon D7000


----------



## alterwisser

GorillaGrunt said:


> How is the Tojiro 3000? Is it useful and better for any tasks than other knives?



It's great for watermelons. All I use it for ....


----------



## aboynamedsuita

When people tell me I have too many knives I'm gonna show them this picture lol. Well done!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Alterwisser - looks like your "join" date was Feb 2015 ... any idea of how many knives (or any?) you had at that point ... 

Just trying to figure out how quickly the disease spreads in it's host so I can better understand my own prognosis ... judging by the extent of your current "symptoms" I am really looking forward to getting worse! ... LOL

Absolutely Beautiful Collection! Good luck with the move & relocation!!!


----------



## alterwisser

MontezumaBoy said:


> Alterwisser - looks like your "join" date was Feb 2015 ... any idea of how many knives (or any?) you had at that point ...
> 
> Just trying to figure out how quickly the disease spreads in it's host so I can better understand my own prognosis ... judging by the extent of your current "symptoms" I am really looking forward to getting worse! ... LOL
> 
> Absolutely Beautiful Collection! Good luck with the move & relocation!!!



Hmmmmm.....

Good question.

I moved to the US in 2012 and had 3 decent J-knives.

I think I bought a Takeda Bunka in 2013 and two Masakages in 2014.


The rest was since then ....


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Alterwisser - I'm very happy for you! Based on my quick calc's here's what you may look forward to (Caveat/Disclaimer: I am not a knife maker/seller/expert so you should consult your personal one for a better assessment!);


*Time/Date*
*Annual Purchases*
*Total (Projected)*
*Current (Acutual)*
*Notes:*
*Initial (T=o)*
*3*
*Incubation Period*
*2013*
*1*
*4*
*4*
 *2014*
*2*
*6*
*6*
 *2015*
*4*
*10*
*12*
**Join Date (aka Onset)*
*2016*
*8*
*18*
*24*
*2017*
*64*
*82*
*63**
**Partial year*
*2018*
*512*
*594*


By the end of next year (2018) you should have 594 knives from your current value of 63. Of course I haven't taken into consideration your making your own knives which is definitely a sign that the disease is really starting to take hold so you may have a 30 ton forge in the near future as well. In fact - if you are starting a "custom list" I wouldn't mind getting on that now ....

Also you might need a bigger kitchen!

TjA


----------



## Marek07

MontezumaBoy said:


> Alterwisser - I'm very happy for you! Based on my quick calc's here's what you may look forward to (Caveat/Disclaimer: I am not a knife maker/seller/expert so you should consult your personal one for a better assessment!);
> 
> 
> *Time/Date**Annual Purchases**Total (Projected)**Current (Acutual)**Notes:**Initial (T=o)**3**Incubation Period**2013**1**4**4* *2014**2**6**6* *2015**4**10**12***Join Date (aka Onset)**2016**8**18**24**2017**64**82**63****Partial year**2018**512**594*
> 
> By the end of next year (2018) you should have 594 knives from your current value of 63. Of course I haven't taken into consideration your making your own knives which is definitely a sign that the disease is really starting to take hold so you may have a 30 ton forge in the near future as well. In fact - if you are starting a "custom list" I wouldn't mind getting on that now ....
> 
> Also you might need a bigger kitchen!
> 
> TjA


:rofl2:
That's truly funny. It's also a very scary projection - perhaps a little too exponential for comfort!


----------



## Mute-on

I think it's time for an intervention 

May be too late even for that ....


----------



## alterwisser

MontezumaBoy said:


> Alterwisser - I'm very happy for you! Based on my quick calc's here's what you may look forward to (Caveat/Disclaimer: I am not a knife maker/seller/expert so you should consult your personal one for a better assessment!);
> 
> 
> *Time/Date*
> *Annual Purchases*
> *Total (Projected)*
> *Current (Acutual)*
> *Notes:*
> *Initial (T=o)*
> *3*
> *Incubation Period*
> *2013*
> *1*
> *4*
> *4*
>  *2014*
> *2*
> *6*
> *6*
>  *2015*
> *4*
> *10*
> *12*
> **Join Date (aka Onset)*
> *2016*
> *8*
> *18*
> *24*
> *2017*
> *64*
> *82*
> *63**
> **Partial year*
> *2018*
> *512*
> *594*
> 
> 
> By the end of next year (2018) you should have 594 knives from your current value of 63. Of course I haven't taken into consideration your making your own knives which is definitely a sign that the disease is really starting to take hold so you may have a 30 ton forge in the near future as well. In fact - if you are starting a "custom list" I wouldn't mind getting on that now ....
> 
> Also you might need a bigger kitchen!
> 
> TjA



ROFL!!!!!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

I think a set like that actually needs a Global ... guests get the FG-3000 (PS, I find it a tad thick for melons?)


----------



## Gyutoh205

MontezumaBoy said:


> Alterwisser - I'm very happy for you! Based on my quick calc's here's what you may look forward to (Caveat/Disclaimer: I am not a knife maker/seller/expert so you should consult your personal one for a better assessment!);
> 
> 
> *Time/Date*
> *Annual Purchases*
> *Total (Projected)*
> *Current (Acutual)*
> *Notes:*
> *Initial (T=o)*
> *3*
> *Incubation Period*
> *2013*
> *1*
> *4*
> *4*
>  *2014*
> *2*
> *6*
> *6*
>  *2015*
> *4*
> *10*
> *12*
> **Join Date (aka Onset)*
> *2016*
> *8*
> *18*
> *24*
> *2017*
> *64*
> *82*
> *63**
> **Partial year*
> *2018*
> *512*
> *594*
> 
> 
> By the end of next year (2018) you should have 594 knives from your current value of 63. Of course I haven't taken into consideration your making your own knives which is definitely a sign that the disease is really starting to take hold so you may have a 30 ton forge in the near future as well. In fact - if you are starting a "custom list" I wouldn't mind getting on that now ....
> 
> Also you might need a bigger kitchen!
> 
> TjA



Spot on haha!
:spin chair:


----------

